# Kanna & Kratom & kava kava



## tox (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to share my herb stack, I've been doing a lot of research on this and hopefully has found a good combination.

Ofcourse I will be working on my inner issues, positivity, exposure, meditation etc etc, for those that think this is just a cover up.

I do not want to go on an SSRI, since I've heard horror stories, plus it causes dependency and a list of other side effects (plus they hardly work compared to a placebo). Only if there is no other way out, but I will try other routes first.

*anyway:*
-3 days a week kratom (works on opiod receptors)
-2/3 days kanna (works as a natural fast working ssri (serotonin), without side effects)
-1-3 days kava kava (works on gaba, just to switch it up)

then If I absolutly have to I will use phenibut 1day a week max (works great, but have used it two days in a row last time and had horrible withdrawel).

This way I hope I can keep tolerance low for all of these, since they work on different receptors, while still having something for all days of the week.
Also almost none of these herbs is known to cause any serieus side effects (except for kratom and phenibut when used irresponsible).

I was just hoping for some input, maybe this is still too much, or there are interactions etc?
Anyone who has not tried these herbs, it might be worth looking into. Any other natural supplements have done **** for me (ranging from l-theanine, st johns worth to vitamins etc).

Again this stack will probably not be used everyday, but i like the idea of having the option.

Hope to hear from you guys!


----------



## creflo (May 31, 2014)

I'm trying kava, and considering combining with propranolol. Kava alone seems to be effective for stage fright.


----------



## JoeKava (May 8, 2014)

*Kava Kava Information*

Kava has been proven to be effective for Anxiety but of course everyone's biochemistry is different. The Kava Library has a lot of information on this ethnobotanical including Kava research, preparation, warnings, and so on. www.kavalibrary.com


----------



## Zalinsky (Jul 18, 2014)

I would definitely read up on the Kava warnings. Different people react differently to it.


----------



## jacim (Sep 27, 2012)

Just a word of caution regarding both Kanna and Kratom. I've used both, and both worked quite well. This was before i discovered that you are not supposed to mix Kanna with an SSRI, it can cause serotonin syndrome.

Regarding Kratom, I had a love affair with Kratom. It made me feel so good. I was switching up using kratom 5 days a week and phenibut 2 days a week. But it wasn't long before I needed more and more kratom to achieve the desired effect. This worried me, but also on top of this I discovered that kratom does a number on my sexual functioning. I read all kinds of reviews that sex was great on kratom, you would last forever. But that's the problem, it's like an SSRI where it becomes impossible to ejaculate, and the libido suffers also.

I decided it was time to quit kratom, or at least only use it on special occasions. I soon found out quitting it is no picnic. For those who are in the same situation, I have discovered that Imodium, or the generic equivalent helps with the withdrawals. It hits the same receptors as kratom.

Perhaps using it just 3 days a week you'll be fine. I hope it works out better for you than it did for me.


----------



## Predfan22 (Jul 22, 2014)

*phenibut?*

i recently bought some phenibut from liftmode but havent tried it yet.....whats it feel like? i take lyrica but i dont feel the effects anymore...does phenibut feel similar to lyrica or neurontin? comments anyone?


----------

